# Termine 2005



## ewood (1. November 2004)

Hat hier schon irgendjemand Marathon und CC-Termine für 2005???
Wenn ja dann bitte mitteilen.

Danke


----------



## Wave (11. November 2004)

dann wollen wir mal:

20.3.- NRW-CUP Oelde
16.4. 17.4- Bundesliga Münsingen
23.4. 24.4- Worldcup Spa Francorchamp
30.4 1.5.- Bundesliga Heubach
7.5. 8.5- Worldcup Madrid
14.5.15.5- Bundesliga Offenburg
21.5. 22.5.- Marathon und NRW-CUP in Sundern *alle kommen!* 
28.5. 29.5- NRW-CUP Saalhausen
4.6. 5.6.- Worldcup Willingen
11.6. 12.6- Deutsche Meisterschaft Albstadt
25.6. 26.6- Worldcup Mt Saint Anne
25.6. 26.6- NRW-CUP Grafschaft
2.7. 3.7.- NRW-CUP Solingen
2.7. 3.7.-Worldcup St. Katharina
9.7. 10.7. Worldcup Angel Fire Resort
16.7. 17.7.- Bundesliga St. Märgen
23.7. 24.7- Nachwuchs DM Herzogenaurach
6.8. 7.8.- Bundesliga Wetter
21.8.- NRW-CUP Lübbecke
31.8-4.9- Weltmeisterschaft Livigno
10.9. 11.9. Worldcup Fort William
11.9. NRW-CUP Hönne-Ruhr
???- Bundesliga Hamburg

das sind alles CC Rennen....außer die Worldcups. dies sind zum teil "mischveranstaltungen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (11. November 2004)

Na da fehlt doch noch ein (für viele der...) wichtigste Termin 2005:

ALBSTADT LBS BIKE MARATHON am 15/16. Juli 

www.albstadtbikemarathon.de

sowie ganz brandaktuell:

02. bis 06. August: TRANS SCHWARZWALD
www.trans-schwarzwald.de

5 tägiges Mehretappenrennen quer durch den Schwarzwald. Infos dazu demnächst.....

Gruß

skyder


----------



## phiro (11. November 2004)

@Mecky

ah, genau das hab ich gesucht, dankeschön
da wird sich mein Trainer freuen das er schon mal anfangen kann mit planen, damit ich fit bin wenns drauf ankommt (DM, DM U23, BL)

gruß


----------



## snoopy-bike (12. November 2004)

Da fehlt ja noch einer, zumindest ein Pflichttermin für Singletrail-Fanatiker!!!  

04. September 2005
Bank1Saar MTB Marathon St. Ingbert
www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## michael59 (12. November 2004)

Der Kyffhäuser Berg Marathon MTB am 09. April ist eine echte Empfehlung !!!


Die Eichsfeld/Südharzfraktion nutzt ihn schon lange als Saisonauftakt. Auch für Anfänger bestens geeignet. 

HIER  gehts zur Homepage

Micha


----------



## Christer (12. November 2004)

Hallo, 

hier sind einige Marathons im Jahr 2005: 


17.04.2005  Kellerwald Marathon Gilserberg www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de
01.05.2005  Gardasee Marathon Riva www.riva.upsolutmv.com
07.05.2005  Winterberg Marathon www.sog-sport.de
21.05.2005  Sundern-Hagen Marathon www.mega-sports.de
28.05.2005  Saalhausen Marathon www.mtb-sharkattack.net
05.06.2005  Willingen Marathon www.willingen.upsolutmv.com 
05.06.2005  Garmisch Marathon  www.getgoing.de
19.06.2005  Black Forest Marathon Kirchzarten www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de
26.06.2005  Spessart Marathon EM Frammersbach www.spessart-bike.de
09.07.2005  Schmallenberg Marathon www.sc-jagdhaus.de
16.07.2005 Albstadt Marathon www.albstadtbikemarathon.de
17.07.2005 Erbeskopf Marathon Deuselbach www.erbeskopfmarathon.de
31.07.2005  Keiler Bike Marathon Wombach www.keiler-bike.de
07.08.2005 Erzgebirgs-Bike-Marathon Seiffen www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de
21.08.2005  Christalp Marathon Schweiz www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch
27.08.2005  Grafschaft Marathon www.djk-grafschaft.de 
04.09.2005 Bank1Saar Marathon St. Ingbert www.bank1saar-mtb.de
11.09.2005  Plettenberg Marathon www.p-weg.de 
01.10.2005  Sankt Wendel Marathon www.sankt-wendel.de
03.10.2005  Langenberg Marathon www.langenberg-marathon.de 


Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Katrin (12. November 2004)

@Snoopyracer

Gibt es schon Terminbestätigungen für z. B. Plettenberg und Saalhausen?


----------



## Christer (12. November 2004)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> @Snoopyracer
> Gibt es schon Terminbestätigungen für z. B. Plettenberg und Saalhausen?



Für Plettenberg ist es nach meinen Infos der vorläufige Termin. Er wird aber sicher nicht geändert. Der Termin in Saalhausen steht, weil am gleichen Wochenende dort ein NRW Cup Rennen ausgetragen wird. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Katrin (12. November 2004)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Für Plettenberg ist es nach meinen Infos der vorläufige Termin. Er wird aber sicher nicht geändert. Der Termin in Saalhausen steht, weil am gleichen Wochenende dort ein NRW Cup Rennen ausgetragen wird.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Snoopyracer



Saalhausen hört sich interessant an. 

Zu Plettenberg werde ich mal unseren "Piraten-Stefan" anmailen. Die Forstbehörde konnte bis jetzt noch nicht überzeugt werden und stimmt einer Veranstaltung alle 2 Jahre eher zu. Schade, schade.


----------



## Cube04 (12. November 2004)

Kellerwald-Bikemarathon in Gilserberg Mitte April....sehr zu empfehlen....echt geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (18. November 2004)

Unser Termin steht auch schon fest: 

*12. Cross Country Spessart Tour* am 23./24.April 2005 








Wir sind bekannt dafür, dass wir jedes Jahr eine neue Strecke ausfindig machen und anbieten. 
Für die kommende Tour haben wir wieder die Schmankerl vom Spessart rausgesucht, 
wie kleine und enge Wurzelpassagen, rassante Downhills, knackige Anstiege und viele Singel-Trails... lasst euch einfach überraschen! 
Ca. 250 Starter vom letzten Jahr können nicht irren   


Weitere Infos und Auschreibung unter:
www.mtb-sulzbach.de


Wir freuen uns auf euer zahlreiches Erscheinen!


----------



## Katrin (18. November 2004)

@Snoopyracer

Wie heute aus der Presse zu entnehmen war, wird es eine weitere Auflage des P-Weg-Marathonwochenendes nicht geben.


----------



## Mister P. (18. November 2004)

Mein Beitrag dazu:

25.06 Siedelsbrunn/ODW
und wahrscheinlich 18.09 OBM in Hirschberg
http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de 

Greetz


----------



## baloo (19. November 2004)

Hier noch was schönes aus der Schweiz:

Der Marathon Klassiker Swiss Bike Masters .

Der schönste Marathon National Bike Marathon 

und das kleine aber feine Iron Bike Einsiedeln.

Baloo


----------



## Näthinator (19. November 2004)

baloo schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was schönes aus der Schweiz:
> 
> Der Marathon Klassiker Swiss Bike Masters .




Bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren war extrem mega hart ( lange Strecke )
Habe Gedacht wird einfach, da ich 2 Wochen vorher im Salzkammergut die Höllen Strecke gefahren und gefinischt habe, aber was die Schweizer für Berge haben da kotzte ab :kotz: 




			
				baloo schrieb:
			
		

> Der schönste Marathon National Bike Marathon





Für mich ist das nachwievor der Salzkammergut Marathon in Bad Goisern www.trophy.at


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kelme (19. November 2004)

Ich hab' auch noch einen:

Alles im Zeichen der 5
*5. Gäsbock-MTB-Marathon am 07. Mai 2005 in Lambrecht/Pfalz*

Die Gäsbockbiker werden fünf Jahre alt und laden ein zum Marathon über die Pfalztrails. Wir starten auch ernsthaft den Versuch besseres Wetter zu bestellen.


Kelme - ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (19. November 2004)

NRW-Cup Termine stehen auch schon hier:

Malkmus Timing 

Weiterer Termin: 28.08.05 Landesmeisterschaft Niedersachsen in Lüneburg


----------



## mike_tgif (19. November 2004)

Katrin schrieb:
			
		

> @Snoopyracer
> 
> Wie heute aus der Presse zu entnehmen war, wird es eine weitere Auflage des P-Weg-Marathonwochenendes nicht geben.



Seit heute ggf. doch wieder.
Klick!

Für alle Fälle, wäre eine Unterstützung unter 
www.pro-p-weg.de hilfreich!


----------



## ewood (19. November 2004)

Vielen Dank für die vielen und vor allem informativen Antworten. Das sind mehr Renne als genug. Auf jeden Fall erleichtert das die Terminplanung.

Gruß Ewood


----------



## Biker 82 (20. November 2004)

hallo, 

sind ja echt schon sehr viele Termine die für 2005 feststehen, vermisse noch ein paar CC Termine im Süden und Südwesten der Nation.

Aber so lässt sich ja schon mal die Saison grob planen.
Hoffe es kommen noch viele Termine hinzu!


cu


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. November 2004)

cc im südwesten?
kennste den unterland-odenwald cup? 
5 klassische cc-rennen mit guten(teilweise exzellenten)strecken und nem gewöhnlich ziemlich fitten feld. is für ""hobby""fahrer ausgeschrieben, meistens fahren aber so 3-5 lizenzmenschen außer konkurrenz mit. möglicherweise gibts aber ab nextem jahr schön getrennte wertungen, weil sich einige beschwert ham. is ja auch n unding, dass n großteil des cc-sports im sw-raum unlizensiert -aber auf hohem niveau- stattfindet...

termine hab noch keine. gibts dann aber wohl irgendwann auf:
www.rcpfeil.de (ich gebs zu, is mein verein  )

dann fallen mir bei mir im umkreis noch die rennen in
assamstadt(is ganz lustig. eher ne mischung zwischen marathon-kurzstrecke und cc)
mönchzell(naja. riesenfeld(~60)auf kurzer strecke. der sieger und ich haben dieses jahr alle bis zum 5 platz überrundet. kannst dir vorstellen wie das abging...)
braunsbach(wenn die nix verändern mist. sehr kurze distanz(<30min)auf einer widerlich gefährlichen strecke)
hessen meisterschaft in dorf-erbach(seehhr geil!!!)
ein. 
kannst ja noch was errgänzen.(bitte!)

sehr empfehlenswert ist der marathon in siedelsbrunn. die strecke ist vom technischen wie ne gute cc-strecke. die 60km sind mir als altem cc-ler und marathons-nicht-unbedingt-möger voll reingelaufen!


----------



## Katrin (20. November 2004)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute ggf. doch wieder.
> Klick!
> 
> Für alle Fälle, wäre eine Unterstützung unter
> www.pro-p-weg.de hilfreich!



Mittlerweile haben die Macher des P-Weg-MA grünes Licht für die Veranstaltung im kommenden Jahr erhalten. Aber für welchen Preis......, darüber möchte ich meine Meinung hier lieber nicht äußern.


----------



## Wave (20. November 2004)

lass hören 

wäre echt super-schade wenn der nächstes Jahr nicht mehr stattfinden würde....von der Stimmung war echt nur Albstadt besser. zur Orga sag ich jetzt nix  (aber das hat sich im Nachhinein ja auhc noch geklärt)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. November 2004)

Im IBC DIMB Racing Team Forum gibt es einen Thead zum gleichen Thema, wobei einige Marathons und CC Termine doppelt vorkommen, habe es nicht alles verglichen!!!

Gruß


----------



## michael59 (23. November 2004)

an die moderatoren


kann eine solche tabelle wie sie snopyracer weiter oben angeferigt hat nicht mit allen hier und i m raceforum genannten terminen erstellt werden und dann oben im forum "angeheftet " werden??

micha


----------



## Marathonbiking (30. November 2004)

die nr 1 seite fur marathons : www.marathonbiking.nl
Leider nur hollandisch aber auf die seite www.marathonbiking.nl/kal2005.php findet ihr schon gans viele termine 2005. Ich bin jetz daran alle 2005 termine ein zu tragen, so schaut ofter mal her.
Ihr findet hir auch bewertungen vieler marathons!
schon 500 marathonisti aus NL und BE sind mitglied und tragen ihre erfahrungen ein!

Grusse, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-biker (1. Dezember 2004)

Mister P. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Beitrag dazu:
> 
> 25.06 Siedelsbrunn/ODW
> und wahrscheinlich 18.09 OBM in Hirschberg
> ...



Hallo,

den Termin des MTB Marathon Siedelsbrunn haben wir verlegt: 

Das Rennen findet nun am Samstag 09. Juli 2005 statt.


----------



## chris29 (12. Dezember 2004)

Dann ich auch nochmal.
6. Harzer MTB- Event 2005 vom 21.-22. Mai 2005 in Altenau/Harz 
21.05.05 MTB- Kids Cup & CC-Cup ca 33 km
22.05.05 MTB Marathon 56 & 112 km (28 km Runden)


----------



## Beppo (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin,
wann wird denn der TrengaDE Marathon in Claustal Zellerfeld stattfinden?
Wírd´s in 2005 eine Wiederauflage des Endurothon in Schierke geben? Wenn ja, wann?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## michael59 (21. Dezember 2004)

hallo moderatoren:

könnt ihr mal eine zusammenfassung erstellen, die wie oben nach termin geodnet die wichtigsten daten sowie nach möglichkeit die homepage enthält,

außerdem sollten sich einige noch mit einem termin melden

micha


----------



## michael59 (25. Dezember 2004)

ich bin bei meiner planung für nächstes jahr auf folgende veranstaltungen gestoßen die ich empfehlen möchte: 

29. Mai TABARZ  HOMEPAGE 

13/14. August  FRAUENWALD/SUPER8     HOMEPAGE 

hier wird wohl eine serie geben: Neuhaus am 2/3 Juli ( mist termin überschneidet sich mitdem bielsteiner marathon bei witzenhausen 
Oberhof am 23/24. oder 30/31. Juli; und dem  am

03/04. September stattfindenden Erfurter Bikemarathon  HOMEPAGE 


ich hoffe das hier noch mehr infos erscheinen

micha


----------



## michael59 (26. Dezember 2004)

scheinbar bin ich der einzige der noch hier mitmacht  

kommt aus den hufen:

ein kleines regionales rennen ist der POSSENLAUF MTB  eine idealer start in den frühling


micha


----------



## Tüte (27. Dezember 2004)

Tabarz und Frauenwald sind beides 2 sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltungen, wobei der Tabarzer schon ziemlich mit das Härteste war, was ich letztes Jahr mitgemacht habe - ein ewiges Auf und Ab und ein dazu noch für diese Region und Jahreszeit (Spätfrühling) wahrscheinlich typischer zäher Schlammbelag - wer sich gerne und ausgiebig quält, dem empfehl' ich diesen Foltergang wärmstens. In Frauenwald ham se 2004 den Streckenverlauf generalüberholt - auch sehr anspruchsvoll, da ist nix mehr mit Forstwegheizen.

Hier noch ein Lokal Event: Vogtland-Bike-Marathon .
Sehr schöne Strecke und freundliche Helfer. Der Termin für nächstes Jahr steht aber leider noch nicht (sicher ähnlich wie 2004).

Termin doch gefunden: vorraussichtlich 27./28.08.2005 Waldpark Grünheide / Vogtland.


----------



## phiro (27. Dezember 2004)

michael59 schrieb:
			
		

> ein kleines regionales rennen ist der POSSENLAUF MTB  eine idealer start in den frühling



ist die Veranstaltung am 20.03. oder, klingt aber mehr nach ner Laufveranstaltung
hast du da noch ein paar mehr Infos dazu?

gruß


----------



## Täschi (27. Dezember 2004)

hallo phiro,
ich bin das rennen in sondershausen bereits einmal mitgefahren und mitgelaufen. die streckenlänge beträgt etwa 17 km. der start findet abgelegen vom event-gelände statt(wo der vorstart stattfindet). anschließend verläuft die strecke für etwa 3 km eben. danach geht es ans eingemachte. der antieg ist etwa 5000 m lang. danach folgen nochmals 5 km auf dem kammweg, bevor es hinab zum startgelände geht. bis auf teile der letzten abfahrt bsteht die komplette strecke aus "waldautobahn". das starterfeld ist ziemlich gemischt. wenn du ambitionen auf einen sieg hast, dann musst du gegen schuchi, thomas bang oder holm schlichting gewinnen. vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (27. Dezember 2004)

@ phiro: sind 20 kilometer; habe letztes jahr dort eine "tolles" ergebnis hingelegt; man vermutete ich habe mich verfahren   

eine weite anreise lohnt sich nach meiner meinung nicht aber von jena is man ja schnell da,

sehr familiäre athmosphäre

micha


----------



## phiro (28. Dezember 2004)

@täschi + micha

danke für die Infos
aber knappe 20km sind ja wirklich sehr kurz, Frühjahr hin oder her   
ob sich dafür die knappen 120km aus Jena bzw. Leipzig (selbe Entfernung) lohnen, naja, mal sehen
wie hoch ist denn das Startgeld?

gruß


----------



## Täschi (28. Dezember 2004)

da ich dieses jahr nicht daran teilgenommen habe, kann ich nur sagen, dass es 2003 10  gekostet hat. vielleicht kann micha berichten, ob sich am preis etwas geändert hat. wenn ich beim training mal wieder einen der sondershäuser radsportler treffe, frage ich nochmal nach, die müssten das eigentlich wissen.

ein echtes highlight ist der kyffhäuser-berglauf. aber den kennt ihr ja beide. also ist erscheinen im nächsten jahr pflicht. ich hätte nie gedacht, dass sich diese veranstaltung so entwickelt. von solchen starterzahlen habe ich nicht mal geträumt   . dieses jahr findet er auch eine woche vor dem kellerwald-marathon statt   , deswegen werden wohl auch jörg hüter, thomas mennecke, andre kleindienst, fabian rexhausen und die wolfsburger am start sein...


----------



## nomedoro (28. Dezember 2004)

bevor wir vor lauter marathons den spaß vergessen
schnell noch ein wichtiger und naher termin
08.01.2005 hauenstein/pfalz
"uphill(race) on fire and ice"
www.uphillrace.de

damit das neue jahr mit spaß beginnt


----------



## Täschi (29. Dezember 2004)

eine empfehlung möchte ich noch abgeben: der 4. mtb-marathon in biesenrode(sachsen-anhalt). neben dem ebm und tabarzer marathon ist es für mich streckenmäßig und stimmungsmäßig das schönste event. auch wenn ich in diesem jahr das opfer einer fehlleitung auf der strecke geworden bin, kann ich fast nur positives berichten: preis-leistung   , stimmung   , strecke   . mehr worte muss man darüber nicht verlieren. einen genauen termin konnte ich leider noch nicht herausfinden. wer auf forstautobahn steht, der sollte lieber nach willingen fahren...


----------



## hellrazor (30. Dezember 2004)

Täschi schrieb:
			
		

> ...einen genauen termin konnte ich leider noch nicht herausfinden.



Der Marathon in Biesenrode findet am 28.08.05 statt.

Ich kann mich da nur Täschi  anschließen. Super Marathon. Für mich, mit einer der besten in Mitteldeutschland.

Mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Täschi (30. Dezember 2004)

@ hellrazor : danke für den termin   . in anbetracht der letzten jahre findet das event aber dieses mal ziemlich spät statt. aber was lange währt wird gut...


----------



## sunflowerbiker (30. Dezember 2004)

Habe es schon in einen anderen Thread geschrieben,

am 26.06.05 Wernberg CC - Race im Rahmen des OTV-Cup  , auf der Page sind die neuen Termine aber noch nicht eingetragen.

Gruß

SFB


----------



## odenwald-biker (4. Januar 2005)

Noch ein Tip für 2005: Welde Odenwald-Bike-Marathon am 18. September 2005 in der Nähe von Heidelberg! Tolle Strecke!


----------



## hellrazor (5. Januar 2005)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> wann wird denn der TrengaDE Marathon in Claustal Zellerfeld stattfinden?


Yep, der Marathon in CLZ findet am 29.5.05 statt. Infos auf der Homepage

Mirko


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (6. Januar 2005)

kennt jemand schon die termine zur bike challenge (friedrichsdorf vor allem)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (9. Januar 2005)

odenwald-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Tip für 2005: Welde Odenwald-Bike-Marathon am 18. September 2005 in der Nähe von Heidelberg! Tolle Strecke!




Hier noch die Homepage http://www.bikemarathon.com/informationen/index.php


----------



## Hugo (9. Januar 2005)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand schon die termine zur bike challenge (friedrichsdorf vor allem)



ne leider noch nicht...ich wate auch seit wochen drauf dass die homepage startet


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Januar 2005)

@schnitzelfreund
Gibt nix mehr Bike-Challenge! Gründe: Alsfeld zieht sich als Ausrichter zurück, die Verantwortlichen des Friedrichsdorfer-Marathons haben aus beruflichen Gründen keine Zeit mehr und es gab schon bei der Premiere sehr große Probleme, genügend Freiwillige ( Streckenposten, Essensausgabe usw ) zu rekrutieren, trotz mehrmaligen Aufrufs in den örtlichen Zeitungen.

@all
Die in diesem Forum oftmals geäußerten Vorfürwe bezgl. Preis, Verpflegung, Finisherpräsent usw usw könnt ihr euch getrost sparen, zum einen zigmal geäußert und daher BORING!!!!   und zum anderen sind das die üblichen Anfangsprobs eines Marathons. Kleine Anekdote: bin vor Jahren bei der Premiere des Knüllwald-Marathons mitgefahren....keine Pastaparty ( die gabs anschließend mit fürchterlich verkochten/verpappten Nudeln ) Streckenverpflegung damals jenseits von gut und böse und die Zeitnahme erfolgte......mit einem Biketacho!!!!!!!!!!! Kein Witz!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fast alle Platzierungen damals entsprachen nicht der Wirklichkeit, meine Platzierung wechselte alleine 3mal ( vom 3ten auf den 12ten und schließlich auf den 9ten Platz ).

Heute ist der Knüllwald-Marathon etabliert und eine gute solide Veranstaltung. Man muss auch mal Geduld haben!


----------



## Hugo (10. Januar 2005)

gruss nach bischem

das mit der bikechallenge wundert mich...hatte letztes jahr(okay is schon ne weile her) mit einem der verantwortlichen aus friedrichsdorf gesprochen und der meinte es würde sicher wieder n mara geben
find ich echt schade....schotten is doch ne sportstadt...richten die dennoch n mara aus?


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Januar 2005)

gruss nach alzenau   

Hab eben gerade auf der Homepage des TGV-Schotten nachgeschaut.....der Mara findet statt! Ist der 2.Vulkan-Bike-Marathon am 22.05.2005. Hätte mich ebenfalls gewundert wenn die Jungs nix in der Richtung gemacht hätten.
Blöd ist nur, daß der Spessart-Mara ne Woche später ist....ich wollte eigentlich nicht zwei Maras hintereinander fahren.

Aber man lebt nur einmal, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (10. Januar 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> gruss nach alzenau
> 
> Hab eben gerade auf der Homepage des TGV-Schotten nachgeschaut.....der Mara findet statt! Ist der 2.Vulkan-Bike-Marathon am 22.05.2005. Hätte mich ebenfalls gewundert wenn die Jungs nix in der Richtung gemacht hätten.
> Blöd ist nur, daß der Spessart-Mara ne Woche später ist....ich wollte eigentlich nicht zwei Maras hintereinander fahren.
> ...




nene nix da  
framnmersbach is erst im juni, hast also 5 wochen zeit(bin doch der der für den terminkalender verantwortlich is...also wenn ichs ni weiss  )
danke für den tip mit schotten


----------



## fokne (10. Januar 2005)

Als ehemaliger Offenburger muss ich auf folgendes Event hinweisen:

Worldclass Mountainbike Challenge 

Worldclass Mountainbike Challenge am 14. und 15.05. in Offenburg - Rammersweier.

Marathon:
The Ultimate Challenge, Distanz: 100 km, Höhenmeter: 3300 hm
Test the Limits Challenge, Distanz: 77 km, Höhenmeter: 2580 hm
Give it a Go Challenge, Distanz: 42 km, Höhenmeter: 1300 hm
First Time Challenge, Distanz: 27 km, Höhenmeter: 780 hm

Alle Strecken sind technisch einfach aber konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll. Neben der schönen Umgebung  wird auch ein interessantes "Rahmenprogramm" geboten (u.a. Bundesliega-Rennen am 15.05.).

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Januar 2005)

@hugo

Frammersbach ist am 26 Juni, logo, ich Depp hab falsch auf meinen kalender geschaut  
Na dann gehts ja doch mit Schotten!


----------



## Wellblech (12. Januar 2005)

Hier noch einen Termin für Marathonis. Am 16.07.05 in Külsheim (Main-Tauber-Kreis) startet wieder das 12.Stunden-MTB-Rennen. Du kannst als Einzelstarter oder im 2er bzw. 4er Team teil nehmen. Sieh einfach auf der Homepage www.fv2003-fck.de die Bilder an und lies die Berichte und wir weden uns im Juli sehen. Super geiles Event.


----------



## Biker 82 (13. Januar 2005)

Hier noch ein paar Termine:

Ischgl Ironbike 06.08.2005 www.ischglironbike.com

Christalp Verbier  21.08.2005

Dolomiti Superbike 10.07.2005

Swiss Bike Masters 24.07.2005


----------



## Bilstein Biker (17. Januar 2005)

Geheimtipp:  
Schau doch mal beim 3. Bilstein Bike Marathon am 26.06.2005 vorbei:
HP: www.bilstein-bike-marathon.de


----------



## Trunkie (17. Januar 2005)

ACHTUNG: 2. Vulkan-Marathon

Habe gerade beim tgv-schotten gesehen dass der Termin auf 24.4. geändert wurde!!


----------



## Biker 82 (22. Januar 2005)

Hier noch ein paar Termine:

Eifel-Mosel-Cup: CC-Rennen: www.eifel-mosel-cup.de
24.04.2005, Sonntag                  --         Daun 
08.05.2005, Sonntag                   --         Zell 
16.05.2005, Pfingstmontag         --         Laufeld 
12.06.2005, Sonntag                   --         Bekond 
26.06.2005, Sonntag                   --         Prüm 
16.07.2005, Samstag                   --         Mehring 
17.07.2005, Sonntag                   --         Mehring/Zeitfahren

24.04.2005  Winterstettendorf/ Kreis Ravensburg  Risstal MTB challenge www.risstal-mtb.de


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Januar 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> hatte letztes jahr(okay is schon ne weile her) mit einem der verantwortlichen aus friedrichsdorf gesprochen und der meinte es würde sicher wieder n mara geben


Hab denen letztes WE mal eine Mail geschickt, da die Bike-Challenge ja sonst immer recht früh im Jahr war und ich daher gern den Termin für Friedrichsdorf gehabt hätte, aber hab seit jetzt immerhin einer Woche eben keine Antwort beommen. So langsam schwant mir, daß es dieses Jahr leider keinen Marathon in Firedrichsdorf zu geben scheint.   Dann muß ich mir wohl ein anderes Auftaktrennen suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (23. Januar 2005)

Moin alle miteinander,
kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen ?!?
Es gibt eine Seite auf der alle Marathon Termine gelistet sind, inkl. Links zu Ergebnissen.
Kann die Seite leider nicht mehr finden. War irgendwie www.MTB-marathon ??????
Evtl. hat die noch jemand von euch in den Favoriten gespeichert.
Danke euch im Voraus.
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Januar 2005)

www.mountainbike-marathon.de Sogar im neuen Outfit.


----------



## zastafari (24. Januar 2005)

...apropos CC. .. die Online-Anmeldung für den NRW-Cup ist schon aktiv, das erste Rennen findet am 6.3. (in Oelde) statt... www.nrw-mtb-cup.de


----------



## knoches (26. Januar 2005)

http://www.marathon.german-quest.de

02.04.2005 in Bebra - Marathon, Verfolgungsrennen, Mountain-Woman/Man ...


----------



## phiro (26. Januar 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> www.nrw-mtb-cup.de



der Link geht nicht


----------



## zastafari (27. Januar 2005)

..grrr, sorry...richtig ist: www.mtb-nrw-cup.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (11. Februar 2005)

servus,

such mich gerade dämlich nach info´s zum kyffhäuser marathon ! kann mir mal jemand einen link posten, mit dem ich was anfangen kann !? unter www.mountainbike-marathon.de finde ich nur den termin, mehr jedoch nicht. die verlinkte seite gibt nur infos über den berglauf.....ned übers biken !!

wäre ne´super sache, danke !!

gruß
danny - KLEIN !


----------



## michael59 (12. Februar 2005)

die erklärung is ganz einfach: die bergmarathonstrecke wird zu fast 100% mit dem bike gefahren   

wenn du näheres wissen willst, mit der suchfunktion findest du berichte der teilnehmer der letzten jahre, oder einfach per mail deine fragen an mich


micha


----------

